# Just finish school



## robertmarino52 (May 16, 2012)

I live in the Springfield Mo area and am due to take my exam in June. When I signed up for the courses I just completed the recruiter told me there was a big demand for medical coders. I can't even get an interview. They all tell me the same thing, call us when you have a couple of years experience. I am getting very discouraged. I also have time working against me since I am 60 years old and a male. I know discrimination is illegal, but I had one HR recruiter tell me that they have an all female coding staff and do think a male would fit in.  Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## ksd (May 16, 2012)

Have you considered looking for work in other areas that may require you to move?   It is just as hard for a 20 year old in your position to find a job so do not take it personal.   The truth is recruiters are not honest (most work on a "comission" basis) with people on how hard it is for new graduates to find work.  It is really hard for established coders to find work as well.  Keep grinding and apply everywhere.  It is not just the coding field that is hard for new graduates either, so if this is what you want to do.....stick to it and keep your head up and GOOD LUCK!


----------



## twizzle (May 16, 2012)

*Sexism*



robertmarino52 said:


> I live in the Springfield Mo area and am due to take my exam in June. When I signed up for the courses I just completed the recruiter told me there was a big demand for medical coders. I can't even get an interview. They all tell me the same thing, call us when you have a couple of years experience. I am getting very discouraged. I also have time working against me since I am 60 years old and a male. I know discrimination is illegal, but I had one HR recruiter tell me that they have an all female coding staff and do think a male would fit in.  Anyone got any ideas?



Robert.
Two points here. 1) Your recruiter was correct in saying there is a big demand for coders. There are a lot of jobs up for grabs out there. What the recruiter should have added to that statement was that the vast majority of jobs require experience. Of course, the recruiter wouldn't say that because they just want your money and don't actually care about anything else.
2) Most organizations have predominantly female coding staff. I am the only male coder in our department. My fellow workers love having a male working with them. They respect me and I respect them. They make fun of me and I make fun of them. We have excellent working relationships so tell that to that sexist and bigotted HR recruiter (I'm assuming from the tone of your post you meant to say they DIDN'T think a male would fit in). Correct me if I'm wrong.
Good luck in your quest to overcome these not insurmountable problems.
Andy


----------



## robertmarino52 (May 30, 2012)

You are correct, she told me that there would be a conflict if she hired a male coder. She didn't come right out and say it that way but it is pretty discouraging. I need to find work soon because of my financial position.


----------



## twizzle (May 30, 2012)

*Conflict*

Why would there be a conflict? Coding, although a female dominated profession, is by no means limited to females only. If she means it may be a conflict because she thinks a male may be a bad influence (at 60 I'm sure that's unlikely), then she has a sexist attitude and needs to be told her attitude is unacceptable. I've seen nothing in writing suggesting that only females are allowed to be coders. Perhaps you should report her to AAPC for her attitude and see what they have to say.
As my wife would so eloquently say...' she probably irons her underwear and is frustrated'.
I have to agree.


----------

